# DVD in Browser abspielen



## Tailor (14. November 2006)

hi,

ich möchte auf einer Intranetseite eine DVD im Browserfenster abspielen. Videos auf meiner Festplatte habe ich schon mit dem WMP eingebunden.  Und DVDs kann ich auch mit dem WMP abspielen. Ich weiß nur nicht welche Datei ich angeben muss damit die DVD Wiedergabe im Browserfenster startet. 

Wisst ihr wie die Datei heißt, oder kennt ihr ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------

